# Earlybird Woe Update



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

No woe now, sold my Earlybird, regreted it, bought another one, Royal Artillery NATO .... HAPPY now


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That's a very good bit of colour co-ordination indeed!

I hope you enjoy it!

Ian


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another fine looking watch, John.









But I need







to protect my eyes







You're certainly going to get noticed with that.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm with Paul, the Speedbird NATO looks much better. Had mine on yesterday in fact.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Colin it is in it's "Remembrance Sunday" uniform


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And roger.

Is that like our Veteran's Day (used to be Armistice Day: 11 Nov)?

You've given me a cracking idea what to wear next Thur - Blancpain Aqua Lung which I currently have on a Royal Art'y NATO.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Colin it is the Sunday nearest to the 11th of November, I think it is officially called "Remembrance Day" but as it's always on a Sunday it gets called Remembrance Sunday, this year it is on the 14th November (the day my son fies out to the Falkland Islands for 6 months!).

Traditonally services are held and wreaths of red poppies laid at cenotaphs all over the country, we also wear a red paper poppy for a coiple of weeks running up to the day.

I will have one more old-artilleryman in my thoughts this year.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Crikey, are the Argies at it again!?









We do the same, still rotating marines through Okinawa and a dozen other 'exotic' postings. I'll have to retire before Iraq joins the list, two will be more than enough for me









I'll have two bombardiers in mind next Thursday, then


----------

